# No strike



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Please

Think of the customers that depend on us. 

The message has clearly been received, what more can be accomplished. Wounding Uber doesn’t help it with its ability to generate the capacity to help drivers.

The next 180 days will have even more meaningful change than the last


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm deeply touched by your message. I might reconsider.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hot damn!!!


----------



## Cjris (Dec 11, 2015)

LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?

Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!


By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

:confusion::laugh:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


1. Wounding Uber (if the strike does) is called Karma.

2. In the last 180 Days I have seen two 'meaningful' pay cuts. How much more meaningful can they get? $0.30 a mile?

3. Uber's cheating the customers too. I take great pleasure in telling riders how Uber's cheating them like a Tijuana hooker and how to counteract Upfront Pricing.

Thanks for the laughs though. Tell Dara to kindly go .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Running for office????



emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Get ready for barrage of GIF entertainment


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The last 180 days were almost all rolled back.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey Em. Where ya been?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Last Saturday night I had a young female pax asking me if I knew if there was going to be a strike on May 8th, she told me she was worried ? that she and her friends were already planning how to commute that day, I told her to start googling for taxi numbers.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Tell your bosses that we mean business. Your "180 days of change" nonsense is a slogan. Slogans do not pay the bills. They've had years to do right by drivers, and chose to just keep hurting them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Drivers were bribed $500.00 " bonus" money Not to cause trouble.

Return the $500.00 please if you wish to go on strike . . .


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

My opinion: The 180 days of change was the board's reaction to Travis being removed as CEO. They thought drivers had some sort of loyalty for Travis and they were afraid drivers would quit. Uber HQ may have been enamored of Travis, but driving under his coke-fueled criminal reign was a pain in the rump. I was happy when an adult took charge of Uber. Unfortunately, for drivers at least, the new CEO doesn't care at all about drivers. He knows that there are so many desperate people that he'll never run out of drivers no matter how Uber treats them. Dara was hired to take Uber public, not mend fences with the drivers. My conclusion: we're collectively screwed.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

On second thought, we should consider the customers. Lets give them all Lyft referral codes...



tohunt4me said:


> Drivers were bribed $500.00 " bonus" money Not to cause trouble.
> 
> Return the $500.00 please if you wish to go on strike . . .


Bonuses paid for by rate cuts that took away far more than they paid out.



emdeplam said:


> The next 180 days will have even more meaningful change than the last


This could be construed as a threat, by the way. According to the NLRA,

The NLRA prohibits employers from: ... Dominating or providing illegal assistance of support to a labor union. Employers may not establish their own union (a company union or sham union), or dominate or interfere with any labor organization.

What do you say to that, Em??


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


You have over 2k messages on here and are from Lagos Nigeria, so with that said, it's a bit different when you can "machete" your pax if something is not kosher and still not get deactivated.

For the rest of us and the other side of the world is a bit different.

But, think of your pax?! That's golden.. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Tell your bosses that we mean business. Your "180 days of change" nonsense is a slogan. Slogans do not pay the bills. They've had years to do right by drivers, and chose to just keep hurting them.


Yep. All they seem to want to do is screw the drivers any way they can find.

Karma.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


The least you could do is SHARE whatever it is that you're smoking...


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Last Saturday night I had a young female pax asking me if I knew if there was going to be a strike on May 8th, she told me she was worried ? that she and her friends were already planning how to commute that day, I told her to start googling for taxi numbers.


You should have told her not to worry, the adults will be driving that day. :thumbup:


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> The least you could do is SHARE whatever it is that you're smoking...


..he's smoking his last pax that asked about an aux cord. :wink:

Machete 1 - pax 0.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Z129 said:


> My opinion: The 180 days of change was the board's reaction to Travis being removed as CEO. They thought drivers had some sort of loyalty for Travis and they were afraid drivers would quit. Uber HQ may have been enamored of Travis, but driving under his coke-fueled criminal reign was a pain in the rump. I was happy when an adult took charge of Uber. Unfortunately, for drivers at least, the new CEO doesn't care at all about drivers. He knows that there are so many desperate people that he'll never run out of drivers no matter how Uber treats them. Dara was hired to take Uber public, not mend fences with the drivers. My conclusion: we're collectively screwed.


Dara has been WORSE for the drivers than Travis, hard as that is to believe.

The 180 Days campaign was approved by Travis

The two best parts were the 4 Additional DFs and Tipping

Dara had barely moved into Uber HQ when he TOOK AWAY the 4 Additional DFs

Since then, all that asswipe has done is CUT DRIVER PAY again and again.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

UberPete1911 said:


> You have over 2k messages on here and are from *Lagos Nigeria*, so with that said, it's a bit different when you can "machete" your pax if something is not kosher and still not get deactivated.
> 
> For the rest of us and the other side of the world is a bit different.
> 
> But, think of your pax?! That's golden.. thanks for the laugh.


Ahhhh this explains why I get 10 calls per day from Nigeria. I knew Uber was up to something!


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

MoneyMitch said:


> Ahhhh this explains why I get 10 calls per day from Nigeria. I knew Uber was up to something! :wink:


You get 10 calls a day from Nigeria because you're the long long long lost prince that has a fortune waiting for the taking.. they want to make sure that you are who they think you are - you just need to provide them with all your credentials and you're golden and on the way to unspoken riches!

Uber?! Pfffftt... what uber! I'm rolling with the Nigerian prince and his entourage.

:biggrin:


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


It's too late for peace. Consider yourselves lucky that you weren't bum rushed and burned out of the GL hubs as of late.

Huli na para sa kapayapaan. Isaalang-alang ang inyong sarili na masuwerteng hindi kayo bumagsak at sinunog ang ating GL hubs nang huli na.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Em. I won't be striking, I just probably won't be driving because I have a customer visiting at my day job and I'd like to eat dinner with my family on Wednesday. Let them strike if they want to. Especially as independent contractors, there is really nothing stopping them.

Of course my position is that no one should drive for Uber full-time, but I can't tell people how to live their lives and there are plenty of drivers who do.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

We ARE thinking of the customers.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

New2This said:


> 1. Wounding Uber (if the strike does) is called Karma.
> 
> 2. In the last 180 Days I have seen two 'meaningful' pay cuts. How much more @@@@ing meaningful can they get? $0.30 a @@@@ing mile?
> 
> ...


You think that the customers care If you tell them how miserable this job is? They probably have a good laugh in their friend circle. 99% customers don't give a damn. They need a cheap ride whether driver A provide or driver B. Pax has always one response, if it's bad why are you still driving?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> You think that the customers care If you tell them how miserable this job is? They probably have a good laugh in their friend circle. 99% customers don't give a damn. They need a cheap ride whether driver A provide or driver B. Pax has always one response, if it's bad why are you still driving?


Reread my post. I agree with you 1000%.

I don't piss and moan about Uber/Lyft screwing drivers. I tell riders how Uber/Lyft are screwing THEM. I then offer them tips on saving money by getting around Upfront Pricing.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

UberPete1911 said:


> You get 10 calls a day from Nigeria because you're the long long long lost prince that has a fortune waiting for the taking.. they want to make sure that you are who they think you are - you just need to provide them with all your credentials and you're golden and on the way to unspoken riches!
> 
> Uber?! Pfffftt... what uber! I'm rolling with the Nigerian prince and his entourage.
> 
> :biggrin:


If guber has done something closer to this Nigerian scam that after 20k trips, they will give the first 10 drivers a hint or a physical address in Nigeria to collect the money from that prince. That way they probably have solved their driver retention issue. Lol.



New2This said:


> Reread my post. I agree with you 1000%.
> 
> I don't piss and moan about Uber/Lyft screwing drivers. I tell riders how Uber/Lyft are screwing THEM. I then offer them tips on saving money by getting around Upfront Pricing.


I used to do the same. Honestly it was a wastage of time, bad for ratings and may increase the chance of fake complain. Pax are bad. One complain to guber and you are out.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> I used to do the same. Honestly it was a wastage of time, bad for ratings and may increase the chance of fake complain. Pax are bad. One complain to guber and you are out.


To each his/her own. I do primarily longer trips so I can build a rapport with riders. I gauge them. So far haven't had any issues.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


LOL good one. Welcome back, you must have been in exile!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Since then, all that asswipe has done is CUT DRIVER PAY again and again.


How else could he balance the finances in favor of his $6.4M salary?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Dara to staff: I hear there might be a strike? Are drivers unhappy?
Staff to Dara: Always a few disgruntled drivers, we now have more active drivers than ever!
Dara to Staff: More drivers than ever???
Staff to Dara: Yes every market is saturated with them.
Dara to Staff: Ok perfect! Resolved, next problem?


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Right


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Dara to staff: I hear there might be a strike? Are drivers unhappy?
> Staff to Dara: Always a few disgruntled drivers, we now have more active drivers than ever!
> Dara to Staff: More drivers than ever???
> Staff to Dara: Yes every market is saturated with them.
> Dara to Staff: Ok perfect! Resolved, next problem?


Uber, à la Spaceballs:

Dara to staff: I always worry about unhappy drivers, you know that! Everybody knows that!
Staff (in unison) to Dara: of course we do sir!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Think of the customers that depend on us.


I went on a trip last summer and planned to use Uber to get from the airport to my hotel. Unfortunately, Uber was having some problems at the time, so that didn't work. I ended up riding with friends who I saw in the airport, and they used Lyft.

So I decided I needed a backup plan for my next trip. Unfortunately, the next trip was to Montreal, where Lyft doesn't operate. Uber worked out fine, though.

My point is this: Everyone needs to have their own backup plan. If Uber isn't available, go to Plan B.

However, I doubt the suggested work stoppage will have any effect.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Dara to staff: I hear there might be a strike? Are drivers unhappy?
> Staff to Dara: Always a few disgruntled drivers, we now have more active drivers than ever!
> Dara to Staff: More drivers than ever???
> Staff to Dara: Yes every market is saturated with them.
> Dara to Staff: Ok perfect! Resolved, next problem?


Exactly!


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


"Think of the customers?" How about we think of ourselves and strike. The only way for the drivers to affect change on this system are: 1) quit. 2)law suit. or 3)strike.

For people who probably can't afford to do the first two, the best option is 3) strike. You probably should get used to it. It'll happen more often and be more organized in the future.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Long before Uber was conceived of, people who were willing to give rides were picking up people who needed rides.

No one "really depends" on ride sharing, civilization survived for thousands of years before it was invented, and will be around for thousands of years after Uber is an historical footnote


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mazda3 said:


> "Think of the customers?" How about we think of ourselves and strike. The only way for the drivers to affect change on this system are: 1) quit. 2)law suit. or 3)strike.
> 
> For people who probably can't afford to do the first two, the best option is 3) strike. You probably should get used to it. It'll happen more often and be more organized in the future.


The future brings driverless cars. For me, supplemental and fun money now, without regard to strikes, lawsuits.

Going forward, this gig disappears. Will have new strategy in place.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Long before Uber was conceived of, people who were willing to give rides were picking up people who needed rides.
> 
> No one "really depends" on ride sharing, civilization survived for thousands of years before it was invented, and will be around for thousands of years after Uber is an historical footnote


It's extra income for me too, but I'm still in support of the strike.

I can't wait to see the Business Case Study after this all crashes.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Long before Uber was conceived of, people who were willing to give rides were picking up people who needed rides.
> 
> No one "really depends" on ride sharing, civilization survived for thousands of years before it was invented, and will be around for thousands of years after Uber is an historical footnote


But today millions of riders do depend on rideshare.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

goneubering said:


> But today millions of riders do depend on rideshare.


They will find a different way to get from where they are to where they want to be, the vast majority certainly will.

I've worked in downtown Pittsburgh during transit strikes- an area of town where 1/2 people or more in town take the bus or LRT cars. And the place didn't shut down, the vast majority of the people made it into work. Not to say they were happy about it, but they did it.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Yes, my app will be on and drive.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ghettostar said:


> Yes, my app will be on and drive.
> View attachment 317794


Looks good to me.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

This thread might be taken better if it was coming from someone else other than the OP. She has been called a corporate shill many times but this thread just screams for it.

Think of the community....LOL


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This strike is meaningful. Drivers ( independent contractors ) are trying to just deliver a message to Uber and Uber riders that drivers are suffering on making not enough money in this platform of giving you services. If you guys want us in this platform, please just increase our rate. This day is just an simulation day for you guys if we were not being around you. We understand you want to have cheaper fares but think about us. We need to survive too.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Personally, not as a mod, i suggest everyone on this site put emdepalma on their ignore list. She is an admitted uber employee, and clearly has no supportive input here.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Your holding period doesn't happen to be 180 days does it?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber trolls in here evidence how nervous they are. 
Uber's nothing without drivers yet it captures all the power. Switch balance of power and uber will be desperately crawling. 
This work stoppage in turning the tide. Uber is shaking. Now its time to push even harder. 
Take no Prisoners. That's my forum id. 
Noone picked up on it when I created it. 
Go to tweeter and you'll get an idea.


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Looks good to me.


I love being a IC.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

"Think of the passengers..."

They can call a cab, hop on a bus, walk 3 blocks, get up a little earlier and catch a ride in with the S.O., or drink less booze and drive themselves.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> "Think of the passengers..."
> 
> They can call a cab, hop on a bus, walk 3 blocks, get up a little earlier and catch a ride in with the S.O., or drink less booze and drive themselves.


How did people get around before Uber?

Cheap personal rides aren't a constitutional right.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

New2This said:


> How did people get around before Uber?
> 
> Cheap personal rides aren't a constitutional right.


Geez, I pick up so many that think it is, and we charge way too much.

I'm in on Wednesday. Never thought I'd say it, but something needs done


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Personally, not as a mod, i suggest everyone on this site put emdepalma on their ignore list. She is an admitted uber employee, and clearly has no supportive input here.


Am a driver and fully support her perspective.



Ghettostar said:


> I love being a IC.


Likewise and hope to stay an IC. If that changes, would shut down the driver app ASAP.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to sign on until Thursday. Got real job stuff to take care of. #FYF


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

One strike big deal. We need daily strikes.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I haven’t driven since the most recent 25% reduction. I plan to sign on all day Wednesday and looking forward to a 0% acceptance rate.


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

corniilius said:


> I'm not even going to sign on until Thursday. Got real job stuff to take care of. #FYF


I got a job, but my app is always on.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> One strike big deal. We need daily strikes.


The best way to strike every day is to have a different primary source of income, and leave Uber for side hustling.



Ghettostar said:


> I got a job, but my app is always on.


How do you put up with the ping sound constantly? Do you work in an office?


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> The best way to strike every day is to have a different primary source of income, and leave Uber for side hustling.
> 
> 
> How do you put up with the ping sound constantly? Do you work in an office?


I'm an IC.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> How do you put up with the ping sound constantly? Do you work in an office?


He does HVAC


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Seamus said:


> LOL good one. Welcome back, you must have been in exile!


Nah, she was on vacation.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124385385252040705


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Hey Em. Where ya been?


Must have had enough fish under its bridge.



UberBeemer said:


> What do you say to that, Em??


............looks like it has found more fish under its bridge.............it dropped the bomb on the Original Post and poofed..............



Seamus said:


> you must have been in exile!


.........naw, just enough fish under its bridge that it did not need to come out from under it to look for more....................



UberBeemer said:


> emdeplam on their ignore list. She is an admitted uber employee, and clearly has no supportive input here.


 (corrected for typographical errors and clarity)

I missed that. At times, it does write like an Uber employee. At times, it writes like a shill. I simply considered it something that lived under a bridge.



New2This said:


> He does HVAC


Is this the latest version of Jay-Jay. Is he trying the same stunt that @Sandy Wilson / @Allegro Acura has tried of late? The latter has been avoiding the Washington Boards hoping that we would not notice it. Jay-jay could be doing similar.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is this the latest version of Jay-Jay.


The Long Trip Master™ Ebony Inn aficionado himself



PioneerXi said:


> View attachment 317850


I have long said if a Richard Branson type CEO ran Uber it could be profitable.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124385385252040705


On top of his measly $6.4M salary.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> The Long Trip Master™ Ebony Inn aficionado himself


I have not seen him on the Washington Boards, Y-E-T, which is why I am suspecting that he is trying something similar to Our (formerly) Resident Troll. ......perhaps I am not looking?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have not seen him on the Washington Boards, Y-E-T, which is why I am suspecting that he is trying something similar to Our (formerly) Resident Troll. ......perhaps I am not looking?


He just came back today.

He has so many tells he'd be obvious on the D.C. Board in a heartbeat.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I haven't been around long but I thought the OP was usually just being sarcastic and found most of her posts funny. When I read that my first thought was the old joke, Won't someone please think of the children.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> He has so many tells he'd be obvious on the D.C. Board in a heartbeat.


That has not stopped him in the past. He never posted much on the other boards, in the past. Our (formerly) Resident Troll has been doing similar, of late.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

And in other news...
*Someone left a coffee cup in a 'Game of Thrones' shot!*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/06/ente...es-starbucks-coffee-cup-scene-trnd/index.html


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That has not stopped him in the past. He never posted much on the other boards, in the past. Our (formerly) Resident Troll has been doing similar, of late.


I know. I told one of the other mods when I reported his latest incarnation that you guys should make me an auxiliary mod just for @UberSolo et al.

I'm still awaiting a response


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

uber_from_the north said:


> View attachment 317852


O/T

A good bunch of years ago, on an old AOL message board, a few of us women got into a rant about weird but somehow sexy guys. I'll never forget one woman's comments. I had to clean my soft drink off the monitor...

She said, "You know Keifer Sutherland would be great in bed, but he and your stereo system will probably be gone when you wake up. Willam Dafoe would be amazing, too, but DO NOT GO TO SLEEP WITH HIM STILL THERE!"


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


As you sow, so shall you reap. Uber's bad behavior OVER THE YEARS is coming to finally bite it on the ass. Like many predatory capitalists, it preys on drivers' ignorance and trust. I like this gig, but the shady sh*t has got to go.
And the customers? they need to know what's going on. Maybe even feel a bit guilty about never tipping.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------

You are in Nigeria , one of the top three most dangerous and corrupt countries in the world and it is the size of Texas. You may be used to being abused by government and sub standard life styles, however, in America, we support a higher level of equality. 
Think of the customers ??? Please !!!!!!
You fore sight is too tunneled visioned. 
If you do not support, do not get in the way.



tohunt4me said:


> Drivers were bribed $500.00 " bonus" money Not to cause trouble.
> 
> Return the $500.00 please if you wish to go on strike . . .


---------------------------
Better yet -- Keep the $500, say Thank You and give them hell.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.

I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.

My motives are as a poet, advocating for the planet thru the advancement of sharing. You are each gift givers to the earth, pushing back the destructive force of individual auto ownership!

Let's keep the system going this week. Driving Wed is your way of paying it forward for the environment.

Plus rideshare disproportionately helps minorities and women of color. Dont turn your back on this population.

The IPO will help provide a small bit of relief to those workers who have put so much time into making sharing a reality.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

jenijazz said:


> As you sow, so shall you reap. Uber's bad behavior OVER THE YEARS is coming to finally bite it on the ass. Like many predatory capitalists, it preys on drivers' ignorance and trust. I like this gig, but the shady sh*t has got to go.
> And the customers? they need to know what's going on. Maybe even feel a bit guilty about never tipping.


Hyenas not capable to feel guilt after devouring pray


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Plus rideshare disproportionately helps *EXPLOITS* minorities and women of color.


FIFY


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Personally, not as a mod, i suggest everyone on this site put emdepalma on their ignore list. She is an admitted uber employee, and clearly has no supportive input here.


---------------------------
Not to mention, if she is really in Nigeria, the living conditions there are not comparable to America. She has no idea what we are talking about. Government and employer suppression creating financial hardship is a normal life style to her.
Ignoring sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.:laugh:
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


LOL, more chum in the water!!! I gave you 3 laughs :laugh::laugh::laugh: for 3 lines on this one!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


You are quite the poet. I bet you can't wait for November 10.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


--------------------------

Pollyanna attitude, however, in the real world, it does not put food on a families table.
As I said - If you do not support, DO NOT get in the way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> O/T
> 
> A good bunch of years ago, on an old AOL message board, a few of us women got into a rant about weird but somehow sexy guys. I'll never forget one woman's comments. I had to clean my soft drink off the monitor...
> 
> She said, "You know Keifer Sutherland would be great in bed, but he and your stereo system will probably be gone when you wake up. Willam Dafoe would be amazing, too, but DO NOT GO TO SLEEP WITH HIM STILL THERE!"


I've always had a thing for Christopher Walken...


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

Walmart on wheels=uber


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kb951 (May 6, 2019)

Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


True you think the customer really appreciates you then you receive a complaint ?



WWspeed said:


> Walmart on wheels=uber


?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Who other than OP is still calling this ride share? What the heck, it's more like Ride Slaves.

The true ride sharing I know of is called car pooling. There are websites for sharing short and long distance rides that have nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. Actually, John Zimmer of Lyft started zymride.com a few years back. He grew it to the point of selling it to Enterprise rental car. And now, Waze is doing car pools that pays the drivers.

The OP is confusing doing nice things with allowing the big bad corporations to rip off drivers while claiming the same thing. Oh yeah, Uber says we should work more and get paid less on Express Pools to do the planet a favor, LOL. And say no thanks to the tips too. What a crock of caca.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


You've got a nce thumb there.

You definitely changed my mind. With A thumb like that, who even needs rideshare, just wiggle that bad girl and you'll have cars lining up to give you a ride.



Cjris said:


> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


And the strange thing is, those same drivers keep logging on day after day submitting themselves to modern slavery, instead of upskilling themselves and getting well paid jobs. It's almost as if they love to be downtrodden, and then come back for more the next day.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

New2This said:


> FIFY


Fifi Friday?



Kb951 said:


> True you think the customer really appreciates you then you receive a complaint ?
> 
> 
> ?


Uber is Walmart and Lyft is Target.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


Lol, you are an independent contractor like the rest of us. But you are still paid by Uber, just like the rest of us. Whether your checks come from them or another source the client is ALWAYS Uber or you would not be here. No one is dumb enough to believe you don't have a dog in this fight.

And people need to stop believing the Avatar photo, this is a dude all day.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

*Uber, Lyft drivers plan to strike ahead of Uber's IPO*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/05/06/uber-lyft-drivers-plan-strike-ahead-ubers-ipo/?outputType=amp

With Wednesdays strike upon us do not forget all of those business travelers in front of hotels looking at their phones wondering where the drivers are. You can still strike but get creative when there is panic during early and late rush hour and those travelers cannot get a ride. Stand outside your vehicle with a sign of your choice. Let them know about the strike and how u can still help them.

*WEDNESDAY WE ARE OUR OWN COMPANY*

*Those that are bold and creative will make money without these companies getting in the middle.

You have more power then your think over this industry. 
You are the SOUL AND ENGINE that drives this industry don't forget that.

Wednesday May 8th will be the 1776 of Rideshare*
*OUR INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!*


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

People will still get rides because there are tons of ants out there. The hope is just to increase the surge so much that they are forced to notice or even better a large amount of people flip to Lyft that day. If it surges and the people striking CONTINUE to strike through the surge by ignoring it or what have you then I think it will be a success. Uber has said on many occasions they hate the surge, that is their weak spot.


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

BuckleUp said:


> You've got a nce thumb there.
> 
> You definitely changed my mind. With A thumb like that, who even needs rideshare, just wiggle that bad girl and you'll have cars lining up to give you a ride.
> 
> ...


I know some drivers that work jobs and drive uber to get off of food stamps. 
Little do they realize if they lose the job they'll likely be back on food stamps.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hot damn!!!


Don't believe a word *he *says!!!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I drive once a while and each time make uber platform *unreliable.* Accept pings and dont move till they cancel.


----------



## Dara Uber King (Apr 1, 2019)

All of you who are part if the rebellion will fall to the dark sides just as @emdepalm has. You are no match for the dark side of the force ; facemask breathing


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Exactly they depend on us and we depend on them for fair rates to pay the costs of running the car and earning a decent living.



New2This said:


> 1. Wounding Uber (if the strike does) is called Karma.
> 
> 2. In the last 180 Days I have seen two 'meaningful' pay cuts. How much more meaningful can they get? $0.30 a mile?
> 
> ...


Poor Dara he may lose extra $10 mil for successful IPO.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


What more can be accomplished? Give us the dignity of knowing the scope of each ride contact. You would never treat any other contractor for Uber the way you treat your driver "contractors". Where are we going? How long is the trip? Normal stuff about scope of work that any contractor would want before making an informed decision before accepting any job or turning it down.

Because you do not do the obvious right thing, this tells the world that you actually view us as employees out the other side of your mouth. Hence a strike because your pay, your due process for drivers, and working conditions really sucks for us employees.

While we are at it, stop coercing drivers into illegal actions, such as taking unaccompanied minors, babies without carseats, bus zone pickups, and even trips to regional airports that don't allow your company to operate. The way you try to create plausible deniability around these issues is appalling.

I could go on. See you at the strike. Why don't you come out with us on the picket line at 1455 Market Street? Didn't know about the picket line yet? Heh.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've always had a thing for Christopher Walken...


Pineapple!








emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


You're still smoking... and not sharing!


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Cjris said:


> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us


You forgot about the customers who report us for driving under the influence just to get a free ride. 
And the ones who low rate us because well I'm not sure why they low rate us, they get a ride at an extremely fair price, in a clean and comfortable vehicle. 
I'd really like to tell my passengers if they aren't going to give their driver five stars then take a taxi or city bus next time.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

UberNLV said:


> You forgot about the customers who report us for driving under the influence just to get a free ride.
> And the ones who low rate us because well I'm not sure why they low rate us, they get a ride at an extremely fair price, in a clean and comfortable vehicle.
> I'd really like to tell my passengers if they aren't going to give their driver five stars then take a taxi or city bus next time.


To rate drivers low for a safe trip from point A to point B in a clean, safe, reliable vehicle is the only power they have in their life.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Last Saturday night I had a young female pax asking me if I knew if there was going to be a strike on May 8th, she told me she was worried ? that she and her friends were already planning how to commute that day, I told her to start googling for taxi numbers.


She should have 1☆ you for lying. All she needs to do, May 8th, is open her rider app and request an Uber.

That's it. Simple.

Plenty of drivers available on the 8th.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

UberNLV said:


> You forgot about the customers who report us for driving under the influence just to get a free ride.
> And the ones who low rate us because well I'm not sure why they low rate us, they get a ride at an extremely fair price, in a clean and comfortable vehicle.
> I'd really like to tell my passengers if they aren't going to give their driver five stars then take a taxi or city bus next time.


You still care how they rate you? After you've had enough rides then ratings don't matter.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Uber's #1 shill is still in business!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Who other than OP is still calling this ride share? What the heck, it's more like Ride Slaves.
> 
> The true ride sharing I know of is called car pooling. There are websites for sharing short and long distance rides that have nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. Actually, John Zimmer of Lyft started zymride.com a few years back. He grew it to the point of selling it to Enterprise rental car. And now, Waze is doing car pools that pays the drivers.
> 
> The OP is confusing doing nice things with allowing the big bad corporations to rip off drivers while claiming the same thing. Oh yeah, Uber says we should work more and get paid less on Express Pools to do the planet a favor, LOL. And say no thanks to the tips too. What a crock of caca.


Last I checked slaves couldnt just wall away when they felt like it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


Damn, you're funny


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

She just gave herself away with the call center script ?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Last I checked slaves couldnt just wall away when they felt like it.


They are slaves cause they are desperate and have nothing else. If the pay is so bad they would just stop driving.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> They are slaves cause they are desperate and have nothing else.


BORG



Las Vegas Dude said:


> They are slaves cause they are desperate and have nothing else.


Meant the other guy. Sorry ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> She just gave herself away with the call center script ?


Yeah right


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> My motives are as a poet, advocating for the planet thru the advancement of sharing. You are each gift givers to the earth, pushing back the destructive force of individual auto ownership!


Of course, it's actually _worse_ for the planet when someone orders an Uber instead of simply using their own car.

In addition to the gas that gets burned getting to and back from wherever they're going, there's also the extra gas that's burned by the Uber drivers in order to get to them each time they call for a ride. If you really cared about this issue, you'd recommend that they either use their own cars or take public transportation. But your concern here is a pretense, a pose, isn't it?

Yeah, Uber drivers shouldn't strike because they should "[t]hink of the customers that depend on us." That's hilarious. Have you thought about stand-up comedy?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> They are slaves cause they are desperate and have nothing else. If the pay is so bad they would just stop driving.


Seriously? Think we're talking very low information here.



MiamiKid said:


> Seriously? Think we're talking very low information here.


Was referring to strikers and not your post.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Bask on this. Signs being made in DC.

We're ready for Wednesday. Join us! ? https://t.co/gPMdRPAffu https://t.co/JZ4yi8FLOn


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Bask on this. Signs being made in DC.
> 
> We're ready for Wednesday. Join us! ? https://t.co/gPMdRPAffu https://t.co/JZ4yi8FLOn


Is there something going on in D.C.?

Can you please post the details in the D.C. Board? Not a Facebook post but the info. I specifically exclude my Facebook account from anything Uber-related


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

New2This said:


> Is there something going on in D.C.?
> 
> Can you please post the details in the D.C. Board? Not a Facebook post but the info. I specifically exclude my Facebook account from anything Uber-related


DC one of the cities on strike. Here is a list, expecting more to join.

#UberLyftStrike Cities/Countries
Nairobi 
Nigeria 
Paris 
London 
Glasgow 
Nottingham 
Birmingham 
Chile 
Sao Paolo 
Panama 
Costa Rica 
NYC 
LA 
San Fran 
San Diego 
Seattle 
Dayton
Minneapolis  
Chicago 
Conn 
WashDC 
Boston 
Philly 
Atlanta 
brisbane 
sydney 
melbourne


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Strik is only option!



New2This said:


> Reread my post. I agree with you 1000%.
> 
> I don't piss and moan about Uber/Lyft screwing drivers. I tell riders how Uber/Lyft are screwing THEM. I then offer them tips on saving money by getting around Upfront Pricing.


I do the same! Upfront priciNGOs???


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Don't be that guy or gal dont drive wed. We all need to be in solidarity.


----------



## Radged (May 7, 2019)

This strike is meaningful, Drivers ( independent contractors ) are trying to just deliver a message to Uber and Uber riders that drivers are suffering on making not enough money in this platform of giving you services. If you guys want us in this platform, please just increase our rate!


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

L


emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Lol yea right like I care for anyone but my own pocket.Been a loser all life and BIGGER loser and a tosser by Ubering.


----------



## Dara Uber King (Apr 1, 2019)

You guys miss the point. Em is right. Drivers don’t want more money to feed their families or pay their bills. Drivers want more badges, 5 star ratings and to make passengers happy. Feeding your children is not as important as feeding King Dara another 50 million. 50 million a year is basically poverty in San Fran anyways. I will start a gofundme for myself if we have to increase drivers pay


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> They are slaves cause they are desperate and have nothing else. If the pay is so bad they would just stop driving.


That's not the definition of a slave. They are desperate by their own making. We are in America, there is equal opportunity to succeed here.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Are you paid by Uber to post this drivel?


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

haji said:


> I drive once a while and each time make uber platform *unreliable.* Accept pings and dont move till they cancel.


I think finding other ways to make money would be more effective for you though. 
You're not hurting Uber by doing this.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Uber is Walmart and Lyft is Target


Totally opposite in my market. Most Lyft pax seem to be Uber rejects.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Totally opposite in my market. Most Lyft pax seem to be Uber rejects.


Truth


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Can't wait to see how high surges go. That will be the telltale sign of how effective this thing is. Wonder if UBER/LYFT have something up their sleeve to combat this...



Benjamin M said:


> Totally opposite in my market. Most Lyft pax seem to be Uber rejects.


GASP! Did you just insult a rider???? Ben...SHAME ON YOU !


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Em is neither a driver or a woman!


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> Em is neither a driver or a woman!


Whatever she is all I know is she showed up on the DC board peddling that Uber nuthugger propoganda and was run out of town like a Bible salesman at a Texas saloon/place of ill repute.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Can't wait to see how high surges go. That will be the telltale sign of how effective this thing is. Wonder if UBER/LYFT have something up their sleeve to combat this...
> 
> 
> GASP! Did you just insult a rider???? Ben...SHAME ON YOU !


Would be hilarious if They just activated hot red nationwide. Seeing the ants scatter to their cars as surge pings come in. Scabs!!!


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Just go away Em....or whoever you are. Everyone else said what already needed to be said.



emdeplam said:


> a small bit of relief to those workers who have put so much time into making sharing a reality.


Hahahahahahahaha hahahaha......a small bit of......what? Here's your bone peasant. LICK IT UP!!!!

Thanks for the uplifting words of horse****.

By the way, is the strike for Uber only or both rideshare platforms?


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

Radged said:


> This strike is meaningful, Drivers ( independent contractors ) are trying to just deliver a message to Uber and Uber riders that drivers are suffering on making not enough money in this platform of giving you services. If you guys want us in this platform, please just increase our rate!


I think the strike should be an all day thing here in NYC instead of 7AM - 9AM. 
Yellow and green cab drivers are rejoicing right now. 
I do think the strike is meaningful, but I'm not sure it'll be effective.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Twin said:


> I think the strike should be an all day thing here in NYC instead of 7AM - 9AM.
> Yellow and green cab drivers are rejoicing right now.
> I do think the strike is meaningful, but I'm not sure it'll be effective.


It's already been effective. All you can hope to accomplish from a mere one day of striking or less in this case is to get media attention. This isn't the old days when people strike for weeks on end in most industries or business. If anyone expected more that raising awareness I think, respectfully, people were expecting too much.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

yankdog said:


> It's already been effective. All you can hope to accomplish from a mere one day of striking or less in this case is to get media attention. This isn't the old days when people strike for weeks on end in most industries or business. If anyone expected more that raising awareness I think, respectfully, people were expecting too much.


If drivers get everything they're asking for then I'll say it was effective.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Twin said:


> If drivers get everything they're asking for then I'll say it was effective.


You are looking at this strike as a one-off effort but campaigns are never like that. Itsone very very small step. If you want to win, we will have to fight a hell of a lot harder and longer than this. It's a fine start but exactly that, a start


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

yankdog said:


> You are looking at this strike as a one-off effort but campaigns are never like that. Itsone very very small step. If you want to win, we will have to fight a hell of a lot harder and longer than this. It's a fine start but exactly that, a start


Thousands of drivers stay off the platform would be the most effective strike in my opinion.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Twin said:


> Thousands of drivers stay off the platform would be the most effective strike in my opinion.


Obviously! But a strike isn't enough. One day? Not enough. And I'm not advocating additional days of strikes. Anyway. Give em hell. Good luck bud


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Twin said:


> Thousands of drivers stay off the platform would be the most effective strike in my opinion.


The most effective action is to be on the app all day and let each request time out without accepting.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> The most effective action is to be on the app all day and let each request time out without accepting.


Eventually Uber will remove you from the platform.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Twin said:


> Eventually Uber will remove you from the platform.


They haven't so far and a few here have been doing it for years..and yes I mean over 2 years.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

yankdog said:


> Obviously! But a strike isn't enough. One day? Not enough. And I'm not advocating additional days of strikes. Anyway. Give em hell. Good luck bud


I only drive 2 days a week so I'm good


----------



## potato (Oct 10, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


lolol look at this shill


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> This strike is meaningful. Drivers ( independent contractors ) are trying to just deliver a message to Uber and Uber riders that drivers are suffering on making not enough money in this platform of giving you services. If you guys want us in this platform, please just increase our rate. This day is just an simulation day for you guys if we were not being around you. We understand you want to have cheaper fares but think about us. We need to survive too.


We are the only real asset they have..


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

yankdog said:


> They haven't so far and a few here have been doing it for years..and yes I mean over 2 years.


Have this practice changed anything so far in the driver's best interest?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm deeply touched by your message. I might reconsider.


I, too, am deeply touched by Em's post. I *have* reconsidered... I not only won't drive May 8, I won't drive May 7 and May 9 either!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

yankdog said:


> Obviously! But a strike isn't enough. One day? Not enough. And I'm not advocating additional days of strikes. Anyway. Give em hell. Good luck bud


I think the biggest thing it shows is that momentum is gaining and drivers are getting mad as hell.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Twin said:


> Have this practice changed anything so far in the driver's best interest?


Wow another new member. They come crawling like insects and hang like spiders ?️?. The art of Arthropoda. 
Time to step on them.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Twin said:


> Have this practice changed anything so far in the driver's best interest?


Who cares? I don't do it. Sometimes you just want to miss in their Wheaties. Who cares what it does. It feels good I guess. Not something I do but others do



touberornottouber said:


> I think the biggest thing it shows is that momentum is gaining and drivers are getting mad as hell.


I think you said it better than me! Momentum is gaining. Gonna steal your line ... Charge for it? Haha


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Wow another new member. They come crawling like insects and hang like spiders ??. The art of Arthropoda.
> Time to step on them.


Well, I have a full time job and only Uber/Lyft 2 days a week so I'm good LOL 
Good luck with the strike, dude.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Twin said:


> Well, I have a full time job and only Uber/Lyft 2 days a week so I'm good LOL
> Good luck with the strike, dude.


What's your full time job trolling for uber.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> What's your full time job trolling for uber.


It's not for my fault if Uber is your only source of income. 
Save that anger for tomorrow's strike dude, you'll need it LOL


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Twin said:


> It's not for my fault if Uber is your only source of income.
> Save that anger for tomorrow's strike dude, you'll need it LOL


You're mistaking. Retired banker. Uber was a game then driving with colleagues to research the system. Keep watching. You'll see.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Twin said:


> Eventually Uber will remove you from the platform.


Hopefully not before midnight Wednesday.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> You're mistaking. Retired banker. Uber was a game then driving with colleagues to research the system. Keep watching. You'll see.


O.K


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Hopefully not before midnight Wednesday.


Hahaha ? ? 1 trip in a month and lots of information. Thank you uber


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

UberPete1911 said:


> You get 10 calls a day from Nigeria because you're the long long long lost prince that has a fortune waiting for the taking.. they want to make sure that you are who they think you are - you just need to provide them with all your credentials and you're golden and on the way to unspoken riches!


I feel a need to be completely honest with all of my friends here. I didn't know before being contacted but it turned out that I am the long, long, long lost prince and already received the $30,000,000 several months ago. So, anyone telling you that *you* are the long, long, long lost prince is surely trying to scam you. Whew, I feel better now being honest about that...

I have placed all of the funds in an anonymous offshore bank account known only to me and my trusted banking partner. He assures me that upon my demise all of my remaining millions will be donated to the Save the Whales charity fund as I have directed. I know that I can trust him to do this.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> I feel a need to be completely honest with all of my friends here. I didn't know before being contacted but it turned out that I am the long, long, long lost prince and already received the $30,000,000 several months ago. So, anyone telling you that *you* are the long, long, long lost prince is surely trying to scam you. Whew, I feel better now being honest about that...
> 
> I have placed all of the funds in an anonymous offshore bank account known only to me and my trusted banking partner. He assures me that upon my demise all of my remaining millions will be donated to the Save the Whales charity fund as I have directed. I know that I can trust him to do this.


Your business partner lied to you, he offered me a contract for half of those funds. Now you have to guess which Uber driver I am when to ping for an Uber.

Dang girl


emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Dang girl, whatever you're smoking pass it around.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Wounding Uber doesn't help it with its ability to generate the capacity to help drivers.
> 
> The next 180 days will have even more meaningful change than the last


Open your eyes ... I've been driving since 2014 and Uber hasn't done a single thing to "improve" the lives of drivers since I first started driving. In fact, during 2015 alone Uber dropped driver rates 10+ times and their CFO was asked on Live TV why Uber consistently lowered driver pay to which he responded: "because we can". Just ask the Detroit drivers if they liked it when Uber dropped their mileage rate from $0.60/mi to $0.36/mi just before Christmas a few years ago ... it's gone back up again, but not before it caused irreparable damage to many Detroit drivers. And Uber pro recently eliminated the extra pay incentives for the top 2 tiers.

So, when, if ever, have you witnessed Uber doing anything to benefit drivers? *and the measly "IPO reward" doesn't count since it only benefitted a small % of drivers and it doesn't do anything to bolster drivers long-term.

Granted most drivers won't strike ... but take off your rose-colored glasses, put down the pipe and wake up to the reality that Uber has you by the short-hairs and they are manipulating you like a puppet on a string.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Since the last one did not have ANY meaningful change, if someone at Uber is considering another 180 days of pain we will ALL be broke!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Drivers were bribed $500.00 " bonus" money Not to cause trouble.
> 
> Return the $500.00 please if you wish to go on strike . . .


Not a bonus and definitely not giving it back when we go on strike ... the "bonus" was partial compensation for the many trips we got shafted on ... and it doesn't come close to what was misappropriated from drivers over the years, not even close


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberPrius11 said:


> People will still get rides because there are tons of ants out there. The hope is just to increase the surge so much that they are forced to notice or even better a large amount of people flip to Lyft that day. If it surges and the people striking CONTINUE to strike through the surge by ignoring it or what have you then I think it will be a success. Uber has said on many occasions they hate the surge, that is their weak spot.


-----------------------------
This strike involves Lyft , also. But, I agree, a lack of drivers for the demand will create "surge"


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

This entire effort should have found a way to bring the pax over to the drivers' side to bring more pressure. But alas, when you're a one trick political pony, you only have one trick.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Nope don't care about the customers. Only 15 to 20 percent tip and being underpaid by Uber/Lyft. Strike yes absolutely. Don't be a slave. Demand better. Much better.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

10 rides today and - 0 - tips . The pax deserve to be stranded for a minimum of a day and maybe they will appreciate their drivers more. LET THE STRIKE BEGIN ! and shame on those that drive on Wendsday ! - you deserve the low wages you get from uber/lyft


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

LIsuberman said:


> 10 rides today and - 0 - tips . The pax deserve to be stranded for a minimum of a day and maybe they will appreciate their drivers more. LET THE STRIKE BEGIN ! and shame on those that drive on Wendsday ! - you deserve the low wages you get from uber/lyft


Absolutely right. I had passengers yesterday tell me it's a great thing we're striking and then goose eggs for tips from the same customers. Paxholes is what they are. They deserve to be stranded with no ride.


----------



## Asrdecampos (May 5, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Really? 
It is just hard to believe that I am reading this. "Wounding Uber doesn't help ..., bla bla, "
Do you really believe that one day Uber will help drivers? 
What about Santa Clauss? Do you still believe in him? The old chubby old man with white hair and white beard? With the red hat?
Please, grow up.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Open your eyes ... I've been driving since 2014 and Uber hasn't done a single thing to "improve" the lives of drivers since I first started driving. In fact, during 2015 alone Uber dropped driver rates 10+ times and their CFO was asked on Live TV why Uber consistently lowered driver pay to which he responded: "because we can". Just ask the Detroit drivers if they liked it when Uber dropped their mileage rate from $0.60/mi to $0.36/mi just before Christmas a few years ago ... it's gone back up again, but not before it caused irreparable damage to many Detroit drivers. And Uber pro recently eliminated the extra pay incentives for the top 2 tiers.
> 
> So, when, if ever, have you witnessed Uber doing anything to benefit drivers? *and the measly "IPO reward" doesn't count since it only benefitted a small % of drivers and it doesn't do anything to bolster drivers long-term.
> 
> Granted most drivers won't strike ... but take off your rose-colored glasses, put down the pipe and wake up to the reality that Uber has you by the short-hairs and they are manipulating you like a puppet on a string.


Shes actually the Nigerian princess and just does uber for "humanity and the planet"....


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Its truly global and historical. More support now from Japan.

Japanese taxi union Zenjiko Roren stands with all drivers in global #StrikeUberLyft on 8 May. We have not let Uber operate ridehailing in Japan because we know it undermines safety and strip workers rights. We denounce @UBER @Lyft that profit over driver exploitation. 1/2

Its truly global and historical. More support now from Japan.

Japanese taxi union Zenjiko Roren stands with all drivers in global #StrikeUberLyft on 8 May. We have not let Uber operate ridehailing in Japan because we know it undermines safety and strip workers rights. We denounce @UBER @Lyft that profit over driver exploitation. 1/2

#StrikeUberLyft is kinda like the Boston Tea Party.

Drivers are like f this! https://t.co/MketIcwZvP


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Please. How is the office in San Fran and your stock options? Are the cars to replace us coming along great?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice to see the strike is getting National News. PLEASE DON'T DRIVE TOMORROW......AT ALL IF POSSIBLE. At a minimum, avoid all the prime time AM and PM hours. Yes, you will be tempted with surges and likely promotions or whatever U/L can think of to get the drivers on the road but this is likely the best chance an actual strike has actually had. Please, Please, Please! It's just one day. It will not hurt you in the long run but could create long term change!



emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


The strike is making National news. Please, everyone!, do not drive prime time tomorrow. It's likely the first time this kind of action has gotten any traction and while it will not hurt you at all in the short term it could lead to long term change.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

It's starting already. Global protests begins soon

Japanese taxi union Zenjiko Roren stands with all drivers in global #StrikeUberLyft on 8 May. We have not let Uber operate ridehailing in Japan because we know it undermines safety and strip workers rights. We denounce @UBER @Lyft that profit over driver exploitation.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Are you ok in the head? Yes strike. Absolutely strike. Demand more, a lot more. These pax don't give crap about you or your family. To Uber your not even a person you're a piece of garbage they don't want to pay. The more u/l lose the better


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

2 hours? oh brother. Why not do 24 hours Friday-Saturday....


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

John_in_NY said:


> 2 hours? oh brother. Why not do 24 hours Friday-Saturday....


*ALL DAY LONG !!!!*


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

That's what I'm talking about!
When those "surges" go into effect, 3,4,5,6X, all those "starving" drivers will leave the line... Also, on a Wednesday? Whose bright Idea was that? Oh, because of the IPO? Should have been done this past weekend. Good luck though.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Is this real? Or am I being punked? You seem to know what's ahead for Uber. Please, do tell what does the next 180 days have in store for us.


----------



## Kodi Mahto (Mar 16, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


The only way to really get the message across to hurt them in their pocketbook&#8230; Hell they don't share much with us&#8230; Let them feel the pinch&#8230; Hopefully their IPO tanks !!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Thread initiated by “well known” troll. SMFH


----------



## shawnddd (Jan 15, 2019)

New2This said:


> 1. Wounding Uber (if the strike does) is called Karma.
> 
> 2. In the last 180 Days I have seen two 'meaningful' pay cuts. How much more meaningful can they get? $0.30 a mile?
> 
> ...


i agree，PAX just know how to report the driver，and pick up and drop at BUS STOP，make us waiting in rush traffic.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

No point to strike tommorow. Nothing will change!

I added a poll! Please vote!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> No point to strike tommorow. Nothing will change!
> 
> I added a poll! Please vote!


Oh joy. Another condescending sock puppet new member. This one with a useless poll.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Noone answering driver support. They're all here and tweeting. Damage control ?


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> Oh joy. Another condescending sock puppet new member. This one with a useless poll.


Where you the one that voted the "I am a loser, so count me in!" option?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Minority of Venice said:


> Where you the one that voted the "I am a loser, so count me in!" option?


Nice try but I didn't play in your meaningless poll


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

New2This said:


> Nice try but I didn't play in your meaningless poll


Can we report this how can this be acceptable is this Dara


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Personally, not as a mod, i suggest everyone on this site put emdepalma on their ignore list. She is an admitted uber employee, and clearly has no supportive input here.


what about the @the constant blabber


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Llib07 said:


> Can we report this how can this be acceptable is this Dara


Be my guest


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> Be my guest


Nothing to report for. Its not against the rules for her to be here.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Nothing to report for. Its not against the rules for her to be here.


I think @Llib07 meant the sock puppet backhandedly calling me a loser


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


You forgot to put in the customer who reported me for "driving like drunk" because she didn't like the route Waze sent me on.
Deactivated for 48 hours. Had to eat Ramen on the second day. TWICE.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> Nice try but I didn't play in your meaningless poll


Your loss, just like your wasted time striking.



doggerel said:


> You forgot to put in the customer who reported me for "driving like drunk" because she didn't like the route Waze sent me on.
> Deactivated for 48 hours. Had to eat Ramen on the second day. TWICE.


Time for job interviews.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Dara Uber King said:


> You guys miss the point. Em is right. Drivers don't want more money to feed their families or pay their bills. Drivers want more badges, 5 star ratings and to make passengers happy. Feeding your children is not as important as feeding King Dara another 50 million. 50 million a year is basically poverty in San Fran anyways. I will start a gofundme for myself if we have to increase drivers pay
> [/QUOTE
> Dara is just another manipulator and spekuletor, nothing else!





The Minority of Venice said:


> Your loss, just like your wasted time striking.
> 
> 
> Time for job interviews.


Go to your boss and tell him People do not like me because I am jerk.

STRIKE and STRIKE ........



Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


Dara is just another manipulator


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

None of the above is the right answer.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

The Minority of Venice said:


> No point to strike tommorow. Nothing will change!
> 
> I added a poll! Please vote!


Sorry I'm new here. You added a poll? How do we add stuff to someone else's thread. Are you the same person?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Post your vote anyway you want. That's democracy


----------



## danny d (Feb 20, 2017)

Yoir post has motivated me to quit for good



emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

I voted.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

What's purpose for the poll. Who counting and what metrics.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Strike? There will never be a strike. Tell me the name of a city where they are "striking" and I'll open the passenger app and see tons of cars on the road.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Brunch said:


> Strike? There will never be a strike. Tell me the name of a city where they are "striking" and I'll open the passenger app and see tons of cars on the road.


Thanks for the encouragement. Just makes drivers want to go harder.


----------



## UfeelMe? (Oct 8, 2018)

Troll's gonna troll.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Just makes drivers want to go harder.


You're welcome. I'm just going by previous strikes that I've seen. How is this going to be any different? Open your passenger app tomorrow.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Another member of the tech supporting strike right from Uber's home turf.

I'll be participating in tomorrow's Uber/Lyft strike, and invite you to do the same. #StrikeUberLyft #AppsOffMay8

Details on the whys and the hows here:
https://t.co/QDwkAEmTXQ


Brunch said:


> You're welcome. I'm just going by previous strikes that I've seen. How is this going to be any different? Open your passenger app tomorrow.


We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all for you thoughts. Each of your opinions is valued and makes for s richer rideshare community.
> 
> I have been clear that I do not work for Uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

RicoTasso said:


> Sorry I'm new here. You added a poll? How do we add stuff to someone else's thread. Are you the same person?


Usually you can only add a poll to your own thread. This is a unique stituation. If you start a thread with a poll on a very similar topic, sometimes the mods will "merge threads". When this happens, often your text will be posted in the other thread, but your poll will become the poll for the other thread as well. So that is what happened here. My thread was closed, my comment was posted here, and my poll became the poll of this thread. Anyways welcome to the forums and feel free to vote!



No Prisoners said:


> What's purpose for the poll. Who counting and what metrics.


People vote. UP counts. Seems like most are not going to waste time with worthless strike.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

The Minority of Venice said:


> Usually you can only add a poll to your own thread. This is a unique stituation. If you start a thread with a poll on a very similar topic, sometimes the mods will "merge threads". When this happens, often your text will be posted in the other thread, but your poll will become the poll for the other thread as well. So that is what happened here. My thread was closed, my comment was posted here, and my poll became the poll of this thread. Anyways welcome to the forums and feel free to vote!
> 
> 
> People vote. UP counts. Seems like most are not going to waste time with worthless strike.


Thanks for explaining. I was going around to other threads trying to find the buttons to see how you did that.?

And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The Minority of Venice said:


> Usually you can only add a poll to your own thread. This is a unique stituation. If you start a thread with a poll on a very similar topic, sometimes the mods will "merge threads". When this happens, often your text will be posted in the other thread, but your poll will become the poll for the other thread as well. So that is what happened here. My thread was closed, my comment was posted here, and my poll became the poll of this thread. Anyways welcome to the forums and feel free to vote!
> 
> 
> People vote. UP counts. Seems like most are not going to waste time with worthless strike.


That is exactly what happened. We decided to merge the strike threads. I did the merging and I didn't see that you had added a poll to your thread, so when I merged the threads the poll came along for the ride. It was something new to me.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

#appsontimeout


----------



## UberSnoober (Dec 20, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


When UBER launches it's IPO in the next week on the stock market Wall Street says it will be worth up to $90 BILLION dollars !!!
I doubt UBER will be "wounded" as you say.
The strike let's them know that they wouldn't be as profitable with out us...the worker Ants / cogs in the wheel.
Govern yourselves accordingly !


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Drivers were bribed $500.00 " bonus" money Not to cause trouble.
> 
> Return the $500.00 please if you wish to go on strike . . .


Please forward all monies to [email protected]
Tickets to the Finals are going to be expensive!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Think of the customers that depend on us.


I haven't been able to sleep all week, worried sick about the customers.
I've been weeping all night.
Those poor innocent customers... why oh why? :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LMAO I'm late to the game...

Hi Emma....I see you've been busy..?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

That's right. I've heard from several people that they plan to take rides and give one star. Those union people really don't like rats.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


Agree to your answer. I think it might be a Troll ! I wonder if its infectious and if we need to wear a mask


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


I must say I really like your taste in bikinis. :smiles: Seeing the rosary beads helped me through my sinful thoughts though. 

.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Astroturfing is frowned on by the FTC and the NY attorney general, you seem to be in violation by not disclosing with each post that you are paid by Uber for your fantasy land reputation management threads and comments. Paid shills are scum.

"According to the FTC, "Advertisers are subject to liability ... for failing to disclose material connections between themselves and their endorsers." 16 CFR §255.1(d) (internal citation omitted).

The FTC has also stated that "[a]dvertisers shouldn't encourage endorsements using features that don't allow for clear and conspicuous disclosures."


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> Astroturfing is frowned on by the FTC and the NY attorney general, you seem to be in violation by not disclosing with each post that you are paid by Uber for your fantasy land reputation management threads and comments. Paid shills are scum.
> 
> "According to the FTC, "Advertisers are subject to liability ... for failing to disclose material connections between themselves and their endorsers." 16 CFR §255.1(d) (internal citation omitted).
> 
> The FTC has also stated that "[a]dvertisers shouldn't encourage endorsements using features that don't allow for clear and conspicuous disclosures."


Sounds like another Class Action.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

OP must be Uber's most highly paid shill.



MiamiKid said:


> Am a driver and fully support her perspective.
> 
> 
> Likewise and hope to stay an IC. If that changes, would shut down the driver app ASAP.


I too would walk away if they try to make me an employee. That's not what most are asking for.

We only want what fumbler is already claiming they are giving us (real IC status).

We are only ICs in name, on paper and for tax purposes. Bumbler controls 100% of everything about how the job is done and the drivers control nothing. How is that an IC relationship?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> OP must be Uber's most highly paid shill.
> 
> 
> I too would walk away if they try to make me an employee. That's not what most are asking for.
> ...


It definitely meets the legal requirements as outlined by the IRS.

If you do not believe this, it can be easily verified with some research on your part. No, will not attempt to validate it for you.

Courts, generally, accept the IRS guidelines, which used to involve around twenty questions. As I remember, only a handful of the twenty had to qualify.

But, that's a few years back. Personally, I'm, literally, towards the end of this gig; so, really do not care.

Up until recently, however, I did side with the driver. The anti Uber, union, pro labor rhetoric has, now, turned me to Uber's side.

My main beef, is the attitude of others towards those of us that are totally satisfied. As if we're employee's, union members or even an association of drivers.

They're literally upset that we're happy with the current setup. That is it in a nutshell.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Of course I believe it meets legal requirements. That doesn’t change anything about the facts on the ground. I said the exact same thing, we are ICs on paper - as in it’s all legal (for now).

If we were actually ICs in any way , they would give us the freakin destination up front!

Hiding info from your contractor is like calling someone in to reno your house but only giving them the address of the house and no other details. What sane contractor would take a mystery job for mystery pay?

Your constant skirting of this very important point makes me think you are a shill. Yes, we are legally ICs, but they don’t treat us like that AT ALL, that is not how the job functions mechanically and that IS illegal, they just haven’t gone down for it yet.

As for your point about people being upset at those that are satisfied - what people? Show me what you’re talking about. I’ve never heard this complaint. I personally wouldn’t knock people that are satisfied. All the power to you if it’s working for you. But just because it works for you is not actually a valid reason to turn a blind eye to all the unethical and illegal things these companies are constantly doing.

BTW it’s working for me too, probably better than 99.9% of all drivers. I am the last person that should be complaining at all. And yet I do, because I have eyes, a brain and a conscience and I can see how they are ruining everything and screwing other drivers, as well as the rest of human society.

And one more thing! If they hadn't blown TENS OF BILLIONS on asinine crap like flying taxis, undeserved stratospheric executive pay, lawsuits, commercials about lawsuits and a futile attempt to kill Lyft by starting a price war - among many, many other stupidities - they would be profitable right now and could afford to pay drivers a living wage. Suck on that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Of course I believe it meets legal requirements. That doesn't change anything about the facts on the ground. I said the exact same thing, we are ICs on paper - as in it's all legal (for now).
> 
> If we were actually ICs in any way , they would give us the freakin destination up front!
> 
> ...


"Suck on that"? You go "Suck on that"!!!

Wondering if I'm a shill??

Well, let's see, I take Uber's side 100%. As far as driver's who are loyal and satisfied, also 100%.

Drivers like yourself, telling slanderous lies:
ZERO PERCENT

In fact, deactivation's are in progress now.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> "Suck on that"? You go "Suck on that"!!!
> 
> Wondering if I'm a shill??
> 
> ...


List my slanderous lies.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> OP must be Uber's most highly paid shill.


Not an unpaid intern?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> List my slanderous lies.


Take too long.

Entire post.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

Getting every Uber driver out there to organize is like asking every convict in a maximum security prison to behave for 24 hrs so the warden will reward them with an extra scoop of ice cream for dinner.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you all! The customer won today, which means we won.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Don't count victory yet. It's only the beginning. Watch IPO when Dara rings the bell at NYSE, NASDAQ marketsite and other places. The only sound to be heard will be of shame. Cover your ears. First IPO to be marked by shame. No permits needed for this. History will be made.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all! The customer won today, which means we won.


No, Big Business won and we the drivers lost. They will continue to ignore us, exploit us, abuse us, and get rich using us. -o:

Meanwhile, I still have no idea where or how you fit into this fine mess, given your tilted behavior and the many innuendos I read.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Funny how you worded this poll to make the "no" people sound smart and the "yes" people sound stupid. Talk about a biased poll. But not at all surprising considering the source.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

These uber trolls are like leeches in a pond attaching themselves to a host with a sucker and feeding on blood. Interesting creatures. Best way to destroy them is burning them.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


That's satire, right?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> That's satire, right?


That's the $64,000 question.
I'm torn between company shill, stand-up comedian, or pot head


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Here's why strike was a success. Huge media coverage and around the clock exposure. It's 3:15am and CBS news reporting details about drivers' strike. Just saw same coverage on ABC and Latin Channels. See attached pictures from my tv screen. 

The cat's out of the bag. Uber can no longer hide and public opinion increasingly deteriorating. Regardless how much uber tries to spin the facts damage is done and progressively chipping at its core. 

Uber's growth is reversing as its loses keep increasing. This is from Uber's SEC filings. The deteriorating perception is like metastasized cancerous cells spreading throughout all parts of Uber’s anatomy. A predatory virus within the predator. Ironically how a predatory enterprise is consuming itself. 

Politicians can no longer look the other way even those who are in uber's pockets. Investors have taken notice and it will reflect on uber's valuation. 

Even timing seems to have turned against the predator. How opportune that this week exactly on IPO date our president will announce crucial changes to tariffs on China. Markets this week have largest reversal in months. Even more ironic, uber moved IPO date away from strike day only to coincide with the day POTUS increases tariffs. Maybe there's justice after all.

Uber trolls here can spin the facts whichever way they choose. But make no mistake, uber's best days are behind. It's future is more insecure than ever. Investors know that and Wallstreet hates uncertainty.

Oopsy Uber luck Don't love you long time. 
Trolls how do you spell karma. DEVALUATION


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all! The customer won today, which means we won.


Not according to all the customers I spoke to, many called an old fashioned taxi in support of U/L drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> These uber trolls are like leeches in a pond attaching themselves to a host with a sucker and feeding on blood. Interesting creatures. Best way to destroy them is burning them.


????


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> These uber trolls are like leeches in a pond attaching themselves to a host with a sucker and feeding on blood. Interesting creatures. Best way to destroy them is burning them.


Best Screen Shot Captured that shows everyone what this is all about. Can you image the regular person at home watching this and picturing their salary getting cut in half from when they started? The psychopath that started this thread cannot get it through their head.










For the corporate shill that started this post your days are numbered. This IPO is going to be a complete failure from day one mark all of our words and voices. Hope you all cash out early and do not get caught holding the bag of ?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Best Screen Shot Captured that shows everyone what this is all about. Can you image the regular person at home watching this and picturing their salary getting cut in half from when they started? The psychopath that started this thread cannot get it through their head.
> 
> View attachment 318832
> 
> ...


Go start your own Marxist driven rideshare buddy.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> Go start your own Marxist driven rideshare buddy.


Grandfather landed on Normandy and fought for this country and I am a full blown Patriot. Your read is incorrect no Marxism here.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Best Screen Shot Captured that shows everyone what this is all about. Can you image the regular person at home watching this and picturing their salary getting cut in half from when they started? The psychopath that started this thread cannot get it through their head.
> 
> View attachment 318832
> 
> ...


So, if we don't agree with the pro labor, union mentality, we're corporate shills? Seriously?

Well, if true, guess what?

Yup! ?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Grandfather landed on Normandy and fought for this country and I am a full blown Patriot. Your read is incorrect no Marxism here.


So that wasn't you who posted the commie red protest poster the other day???


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> So that wasn't you who posted the commie red protest poster the other day???


I pulled a strike poster from Google. I didn't make the thing. It was addressed already read the thread. 
F commies I denounce them. Maybe you are the commie.

Not sure what your little brain is correlating sticking up for drivers as Communism other then a flyer that somebody else made.

Patriot here punk get it through your f'n skull!!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey boys, keep your sticks on the ice!

I changed my mind and drove yesterday. Read my full "confession" here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-you-worked-today-during-the-strike-please-check-in-here.326512/


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Grandfather landed on Normandy and fought for this country and I am a full blown Patriot. Your read is incorrect no Marxism here.


Could've fooled me. Try accepting different points, of view, besides your own.

And understand, many do not agree, nor desire, to participate in a strike. And to constantly calls us names, because we do not agree is despicable.

This is America and we do not have to agree. Furthermore, we're not union members nor even members of a driver's association or anything.

Therefore, we are not committed legally, ethically or morally to be compelled to support a strike. Period.

I do support your right to do so. Please respect our views as well. Thank you


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Best Screen Shot Captured that shows everyone what this is all about. Can you image the regular person at home watching this and picturing their salary getting cut in half from when they started? The psychopath that started this thread cannot get it through their head.
> 
> View attachment 318832
> 
> ...


Oops ..looks like you are eating Crow today ..How does it taste?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

dauction said:


> Oops ..looks like you are eating Crow today ..How does it taste?


Tastes like steak



MiamiKid said:


> Could've fooled me. Try accepting different points, of view, besides your own.
> 
> And understand, many do not agree, nor desire, to participate in a strike. And to constantly calls us names, because we do not agree is despicable.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Tastes like steak
> 
> 
> I support different opinions but am addressing the obvious corporate shills. I said obvious corporate shills. Did u need me to repeat that a 3rd time?


Actually, think your theory that we're corporate shills, if we do not agree, is purely idiotic. In fact, very much so.

But, of course, supporting Uber all the way! ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Could've fooled me. Try accepting different points, of view, besides your own.
> 
> And understand, many do not agree, nor desire, to participate in a strike. And to constantly calls us names, because we do not agree is despicable.
> 
> ...


I support different opinions but am addressing the obvious corporate shills. I said obvious corporate shills. Did u need me to repeat that a 3rd time?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Thank you all! The customer won today, which means we won.


Even if the strike didn't cause NYE-like $25+ map, I'd say the strike could be considered a success in a few ways:

*Lyft stock went down like a Kardashian in a locker room. May not be strike related but it couldn't hurt.

*Uber/Lyft got a shitload of bad publicity and raised awareness about the shadiness of both companies

Worst case outcome from today is more people will tip because they know we're not raking in the big bucks

Best case is our area enacts CT-type legislation which, to be honest, is my idea of best outcome. I did fine on the initial Uber's 25% cut contract I signed up under.

I did my part for the IPO:










Tell Dara I said hello and to GFY


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I pulled a strike poster from Google. I didn't make the thing. It was addressed already read the thread. F commies I denounce them.


So that was you. Well, you done did their work for them. They (the communists) call these kinds of people Fellow Travelers and Useful Idiots.

Let me ask you a question. How does your grand-pappy's service to his country make you a patriot?



New2This said:


> *Uber/Lyft got a shitload of bad publicity and raised awareness about the shadiness of both companies


Well, all that whining and moaning gave Uber a lot of free publicity which I'm sure helped their bottom line.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> "Suck on that"? You go "Suck on that"!!!
> 
> Wondering if I'm a shill??
> 
> ...


There ya go. Claim to believe in the free market, then point out CLEARLY, you are not.

On what basis are these deactivations based on. Remember, you believe in the free market. Which no one believes.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Spoiler alert!!!! 
Dara moved IPO away from strike day only to possibly the worst day he could have picked. Markets dropped another 400+ points today worst week since January 2016, tariffs increasing tomorrow. S&P below 50 day moving average. There's justice after all.

Btw the strike made headlines globally and now uber's poisonous model is public conversation. The top 5 highest polling democrats all made statements in support of drivers. 
There's now a Spanish hash tag of #deleteUber and getting millions of retweets. Hundreds of millions of views at #StrikeUberLyft. 
The cancer is growing inside uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Spoiler alert!!!!
> Dara moved IPO away from strike day only to possibly the worst day he could have picked. Markets dropped another 400+ points today worst week since January 2016, tariffs increasing tomorrow. S&P below 50 day moving average. There's justice after all.
> 
> Btw the strike made headlines globally and now uber's poisonous model is public conversation. The top 5 highest polling democrats all made statements in support of drivers.
> ...


???


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Spoiler alert!!!!
> Dara moved IPO away from strike day only to possibly the worst day he could have picked. Markets dropped another 400+ points today worst week since January 2016, tariffs increasing tomorrow. S&P below 50 day moving average. There's justice after all.
> 
> Btw the strike made headlines globally and now uber's poisonous model is public conversation. The top 5 highest polling democrats all made statements in support of drivers.
> ...


My prediction tomm will be an upper cut to the markets.... We will see but between yesterday and today looks like we are falling fast on a steep decline. Uber might be that piece of straw that breaks the camels back.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> So, if we don't agree with the pro labor, union mentality, we're corporate shills? Seriously?
> 
> Well, if true, guess what?
> 
> Yup! ?


so how much did you make yesterday miamikid? was it life changing money?

i mean you spent all of last week talking about how you were gonna work on wednesday the 8th. a wednesday...the weakest day of the week. what did you make $200?

i spent the day getting over jetlag and reading about people striking in protest of pay cuts and uber/lyft taking 60%-80%+ on many rides (not kidding this is true). and i heard in orlando people just got cut to $.38/mile, yes you read that correctly. how long until you are still coming here telling people that they shouldn't be proactive and how you will be out there making that huuge $$ at $.38/mile and if they don't like it their commies?

sheesh


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> so how much did you make yesterday miamikid? was it life changing money?


Congrats, you've just made my point again!

Coolest part was today:

Received an extra $200.00, from Uber, for my continued dedication! ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

so you made $200 yesterday? guess i called it. wtg man that huge! :woot:

as far as them throwing you an extra $200 screenshot or it didn't happen. i smell bs.

ps. are you still going to be coming here talking about how much money you made when _your _rates are slashed to $.38/mile? bc without any pushback that's what they will try to force on you.

like i said screenshot of that $200 bonus or it didn't happen. bc let's be real you're lying.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> so you made $200 yesterday? guess i called it. wtg man that huge! :woot:
> 
> as far as them throwing you an extra $200 screenshot or it didn't happen. i smell bs.
> 
> ...


Don't do screenshots. ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

didn't think so, lol. you probabaly spent 14 hours scraping out $200 at $.60/mile.

who do you think you're fooling? no-one got a $200 bonus yesterday simply for driving. that has NEVER happened for anyone.

who do you think would believe that bullocks?

ps. what motivates you to come to this forum and spread lies and misinformation to drivers?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Get off the drugs.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Get off the drugs.


Don't worry trolls have to wait to sell their stock, restricted period. They're going to watch uber's stock go down gradually and it will be like a Chinese water torture. Hope they don't spend too much celebrating IPO. They'll be in debt by the time they can cash out.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

strike friday day of IPO


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't worry trolls have to wait to sell their stock, restricted period. They're going to watch uber's stock go down gradually and it will be like a Chinese water torture. Hope they don't spend too much celebrating IPO. They'll be in debt by the time they can cash out.


Based on lyfts performance they stopped looking forward to the IPO a while ago,

There's a couple of financial reports due by the time they can cash out, it's going downhill from here unless they can turn a profit (news flash, there's no proof of that Bigfoot)


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

To all those drivers who put customers first this week, many thanks and I hope you notice an increase in the frequency and quality of your work Going forward. #MovingForward


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> To all those drivers who put customers first this week, many thanks and I hope you notice an increase in the frequency and quality of your work Going forward. #MovingForward


Looking forward to noticing an increase in the frequency and quality of pings as a result of being a shareholder as of today! True story: people who have "skin in the game" care more than those who don't!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> To all those drivers who put customers first this week, many thanks and I hope you notice an increase in the frequency and quality of your work Going forward. #MovingForward


so you're saying if i took a trip out of town and took a day off due to jet lag i will be punished for that by getting fewer and worse requests?

i'm only asking because it's becoming more and more evident that you actually work for uber corporate.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> To all those drivers who put customers first this week, many thanks and I hope you notice an increase in the frequency and quality of your work Going forward. #MovingForward


Wow. You really are nuts. And good job proving yourself to those who call you a shill. Time to ignore this kind of nonsense.
#SpiralingDown


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I have moved discussion of this site's role in moderating alleged strike interference to this thread in the UP forum:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/should-the-site-moderate-strike-interference.327077/#post-4990718Anyone wishing to discuss that, please post there. Thanks.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Drivers were bribed $500.00 " bonus" money Not to cause trouble.
> 
> Return the $500.00 please if you wish to go on strike . . .


I'd have taken the $500 in cheese.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

rubisgsa said:


> strike friday day of IPO


Done I even deleted the pax and driver app.

Congratulations to Uber, the Worst Performing IPO in U.S. Stock Market History

What a surprise

https://gizmodo.com/congratulations-to-uber-the-worst-performing-ipo-in-us-1834681882


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Typo on the thread header?

No, strike. 

Fixed it. Lol


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

no she said it clearly if you didnt participate u get more pings and better pings

i didnt participate although i advocated for it heavily


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

rubisgsa said:


> no she said it clearly if you didnt participate u get more pings and better pings
> 
> i didnt participate although i advocated for it heavily


Can you imagine the young father, not working on Wednesday to be at the birth of his child, not getting pings because he didn't work that day? But "she" laughs about him not being able to support his child?

Some folks will do anything to make a buck, slumlords come to mind, while others would rather retain dignity.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

"she" is a good example of uber's toxic workplace environment.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please
> 
> Think of the customers that depend on us.
> 
> ...


Aww...you all be nice and don't be ganging up on poor helpless whittle Uber Foober, now.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Long before Uber was conceived of, people who were willing to give rides were picking up people who needed rides.
> 
> No one "really depends" on ride sharing, civilization survived for thousands of years before it was invented, and will be around for thousands of years after Uber is an historical footnote


They called it a bus, taxi, train.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


Hope you stayed in bed since you wrote this, because my customers don't need your attitude.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


Sounds like you need a real job. BK is hiring managers, if you can qualify.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Another new member. Great to see you here and in appreciation for your consideration here's great news. 
Uber’s valuation dropped yesterday another $180 million and almost - $40 million today. 
But don't worry, Morgan Stanley can only support the stock for so long and short interest increasing daily. 
Maybe next week the news will be even better and the stock price breaking below $37, exactly when the underwriter stepped in Monday last week. 
Hopefully employees and other insiders will be able to cash out their restricted stock in six months when the stock is around $5.
We're working very hard to make that a reality. 
Again thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

I took Uber as a rider in DC on the day of the strike and saw zero difference in fares or amount of drivers at least not during rush hours. If there were I would have taken Lyft. Honestly I think for it to be effective all drivers need to strike or at least 70-80% otherwise it won't really be felt.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Trolls why you so quiet today. Uber's down another - $300 million in valuation, stock below $40. Who's holding a falling knife?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Trolls why you so quiet today. Uber's down another - $300 million in valuation, stock below $40. Who's holding a falling knife?


You're the biggest troll here.

Where's your digital platform?

Where's your Wall Street Journal coverage?

Where are your press releases?

The only conclusion is it was all Fake News from an angry Lyft driver who's obsessed with hurting Uber.

Why don't you go troll on your famous "Tweeter" account?


----------



## Taimur99 (Apr 12, 2019)

Cjris said:


> LOLOLOLLOL.......I needed a good laugh before bed. Think of the customers??? You mean the customers who get in and out of our car, sometimes slamming your door and doesn't even tip us? You mean the customers who have us take them to the airport and help them with their bags and don't even give us a $1 most of the time?
> 
> Yeah I'll consider Uber customers, just as much as they have considered us....... Note: The no tipping BS is not all their fault, UBER poisoned the passengers very early on against tipping the driver by lying to them and telling them that the TIP was already included!!!! So unfortunately for the driver, most PAX we pick up have already been around long enough that they are used to not tipping us. Which is no excuse to not tip us, the PAX knows better but are just cheap. Thanks Uber!
> 
> By the way, incase many don't know this....UBER CEO got paid almost $50,000,000 in total compensation because of the sweat provided by the low paid drivers on the street each day.


You just nailed it.. good


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I've been getting a bunch of min fare rides on uber. And 2 tips on 16 rides. Meanwhile with Lyft got 4 longer rides, all profitable, and three of those tipped. Previously I would favor Uber because of long distance pickup fee but I think I'm going to use Uber as my backup option now.


----------

